# Need ideas to exercise two dogs at once.? (How might you change this routine?)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

During the work week, my two year-old littermates are crated. I come home at lunch to let them out when the boyfriend has to go to work early (2 days per week), but they are crated plenty long in spite of all this, in my opinion, four days per week. 

Anyway, due to all of that, when I come home at 5PM, the last thing I want to do is crate either of them to take the *other* dog on an outing. I'm not brave enough yet to take them both on an outing. Bailey isn't a problem, but Tucker has never been tested for recall outside of my home. I'm almost ready to try this, but the only place I really have to try it is a HUGE soccer field. (almost too darned big) (I'd likely put him on an insanely long line just to see. I do believe he'd stick right with Bailey, though.)

Anyway... 

We have a routine -- mom gets home and all dogs go outside for a good hour. I throw Bailey's frisbee, and Tucker's Jolly Ball. I toss each one, they bring them back, repeat. My oldest dog just likes to lounge in the sun. My middle dog likes to run around and chase the boys as they chase their preferred toys.

Inside we go.. calm down for a time. Dinner. Quiet time. This is when we work on some basic obedience stuff. I "use" Tucker as Bailey's distraction for his stays. We probably spend 15 to 20 minutes doing different things. Just calm, mellow stuff, since they just ate. This is when I jump on the computer and let them just hang out.

Back outside for another play session. This time I walk around the yard. I might toss the frisbee and ball a bit, but like to spend this time, as it is becoming dark, to just walk around the yard and randomly call them to me. I do wierd stuff, like stand behind a bush and shake it.. and see who comes to investigate. (I'm strange, I know!) This is when I let them play with each other a lot. Chase each other around. Run out the zoomies.

I feel like I need to change up the routine, but I don't know. They know the routine. When we go outside at 5PM, Bailey runs for his frisbee... they know what we are going to do. They seem happy and content with it, so why aren't I? I want them to have more than this every night.

I was thinking I could hire a walker to come take one of the dogs, while I gave the other dog some good one on one with the flirt pole or a nice outing. 

Bailey's socialization has definitely suffered since Tucker came into the picture in mid-February because I don't want to crate Tucker up to go out in the evenings. Some nights I feel like I am hand-cuffed to my house. 

I am sorry this was so long, but please do pick it apart and do please suggest alternatives. This method has worked fine as Tucker has become a household member, but I feel something is just missing. In all honesty, I am not particularly looking forward to signing him up for beginning obedience, , because it is almost a sure thing that *I* will be "the one" in class that everyone raises their eyebroughs at and says under their breath, "Wow I'm glad it isn't my dog acting that way."  I fully expect he will have a fit when he is brought into an environment of so many dogs. Oh yes, I can see it now - chaotic.  He has never had that level of exposure. My dogs have been the only dogs he's ever known.

Agh, help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Why can't you walk them both on leash? I would take them for a nice long walk together then play ball in the yard. 

Work on the recall with the other. If one is good at it the other will or should follow unless they end up ignoring you and run off together like my stupid old pit bull use to do with with his GF. With out his GF his recall was good if his Bitch was around he would ignor me. That's not another story. 

I think your plan sounds good. If you can get a dog walker for during the day that would be nice.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Pepper311 said:


> *Why can't you walk them both on leash?* I would take them for a nice long walk together then play ball in the yard.
> 
> Work on the recall with the other. If one is good at it the other will or should follow unless they end up ignoring you and run off together like my stupid old pit bull use to do with with his GF. With out his GF his recall was good if his Bitch was around he would ignor me. That's not another story.
> 
> I think your plan sounds good. If you can get a dog walker for during the day that would be nice.


Because Tucker would remove my arm from its socket.  I bought an easy walk harness but haven't worked with it yet, because again, I am too worried about taking time away from the other dog. Sigh.

The recall *at home* is no problem at all. Both these boys revolve around me. They do seem to think I hung the moon. If they only knew..... :blush: Actually just calling one dog always brings both. I cannot work individually with either dog, because they're both just.. right.. THERE.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I would take Tucker out and begin his training and let Bailey come along for the ride. I do this with Tybor and Falko. I train Tybor, and when he gets it right, they both get praise or a treat. Win win for them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Can either of them be trusted if you left and they weren't in a crate?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

llombardo said:


> Can either of them be trusted if you left and they weren't in a crate?


Bailey could be, yes, but I do NOT trust my Shiba Inu girl to not instigate him. He has a huge size advantage on her, obviously. She is rather bratty and likes to egg him on. He still "respects" her, but I fear someday she'll just finally tick him off just a little too much and he'll go for her. 

I once tried to crate the Shiba and left Bailey free. He didn't touch a thing in the house, but tore up the carpet at the door to the room where she was crated. I tried again and left the door open, and he tore up the carpet surrounding the crate she was in. Haven't tried it again. 

Tucker is a wildcard... who knows what he'd do left uncrated. He was left free in the boyfriend's bedroom one night and tore up the bf's t-shirt. No, I don't trust him.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

How about using a flirt pole for both of them at the same time?

Give the easy walk harness a try. It's pretty great. You can just try it in the house or the yard, you don't need to take time away from your other dog that way. 

Chrono's friend Sascha is a major puller. What I used to do is stick a harness on Chrono and attach Sascha to his harness, so he has to deal with all of her pulling and I just have to control one dog. He outweighs her by about 50 pounds though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Have you tried taking them both out on leashes together at all? 
How is Bailey with Tucker if they are both on leashes? 
If Bailey is ok with it, perhaps you can work with Tucker with the harness, and have Bailey just come along with you and you can randomly reward Bailey for good behavior as you work with Tucker? If Bailey gets too excited you could get him a harness too?

Another option if you have a friend or something who can hold Bailey's leash (or your boyfriend?) and that way you can walk Tucker and work with the harness with him since he's still working on the leash walking, and the other person can hold Bailey's leash so that you can focus more on Tucker.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

This easiest way to teach Tucker to walk well on a loose leash is just to take him out for five or ten minutes at a time - preferably a few times a day. Bailey should be all right in the crate for short periods like that - or just take him out when your b/f is there to supervise the others. 

As Tucker is such a puller - I think you'd be better off teaching him to loose leash walk using the stop/start method. Be consistant and it should only take a few days. Then you can try taking them both out together. 

Is there a reason why you and your b/f can't take both dogs, and have one each?
_________
Sue


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

chelle said:


> tore up the carpet at the door to the room where she was crated. I tried again and left the door open, and he tore up the carpet surrounding the crate she was in. Haven't tried it again.


Its funny you say he did this, my boss just got a puppy and the older dog did the same thing around the puppy's crate. Why do you think he tore up the carpet around the crate? I would think because they want to play, but in the situation I mentioned the older dog tries staying away from the puppy and ignores her


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

chelle said:


> Bailey could be, yes, but I do NOT trust my Shiba Inu girl to not instigate him. He has a huge size advantage on her, obviously. She is rather bratty and likes to egg him on. He still "respects" her, but I fear someday she'll just finally tick him off just a little too much and he'll go for her.
> 
> I once tried to crate the Shiba and left Bailey free. He didn't touch a thing in the house, but tore up the carpet at the door to the room where she was crated. I tried again and left the door open, and he tore up the carpet surrounding the crate she was in. Haven't tried it again.
> 
> Tucker is a wildcard... who knows what he'd do left uncrated. He was left free in the boyfriend's bedroom one night and tore up the bf's t-shirt. No, I don't trust him.


IM IN EXACTLY THE SAME BOAT THERE!!!:wild::wild:

Ive actually been looking for a member that had my situation with a wild, crazy but loveable Shiba Inu and a GSD as well!:wild:

i own a female Shiba Inu about 6 months and she is the bratttiest of the brattiest. You could see just by me and my girlfriend just watching tv with the dogs that when my GSD lays down, all she wants to do is egg him on. Im sure you know that Shiba Inus play a little rougher as well, and i am ALSO worried that one day he'll just had about enough of it :/

This is how i deal with getting them a little exercise and interaction: I generally work some nights and study during the day and my girlfriend works mornings and studies at night. So our schedule is based on who has the days off during the week. Anyways whoever is there in the morning gets to watch them. During the morning i just tie Parker (4 month old GSD) to my chair with some toys, water, food, and a bed, while i study. Hes not quite potty trained hence i like to keep him where i can see him. While this happens, Ruka (5 month old shiba inu) While this happens Ruka walks around the house and plays with her toys, since she's already potty trained i trust her. 

I normally make play/exercise time around noon to 2 a clock. I, like most of the members suggested in this thread, walk them down the block for about a mile. Take note of their body language, my pups cant handle much walking and since its hot, a mile does the trick. I do incorporate some slight jogging into it since i want to run with Parker later in his life. So walking/Jogging for about a mile and go home after that and let them hydrate. After that it will be around 3-4, and i take them out to the yard and throw a ball, frisbee. i let them follow me around as i check the lawn for random poops they might have left. After that, they are sooooooo tired and go to the tile floor where they lay for hours and hours. Ive been doing this since Parker was old enough to go for a long walk.

Once my Girlfriend comes home at 5 she takes the shiba inu and exercises her a little more by walking her again. It seriously does miracles when you exercise her twice a day. She turns into a calm dog, with really no zoomies at all.:laugh:

The walking/jogging is plenty for them and incorporating the throwing the ball and a game of chase is more than enough. it also makes training easier as to them getting their food/treats/water. At 4-6 months for both of them, the trainer i take them to says that they are way ahead of other dogs that are 4 times as old as them :wild:

anyways sorry for the long reply, but i just got a little excited to see another member with the EXACT SAME SITUATION as me and my dogs. Any questions just send me a message!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't depend on Tucker coming back to you just because Bailey does. Daisy will come to me in our yard when Ditto does. She will also come inside without Ditto's help. However, take her off leash and ALL bets are off. Last summer, I began slowly working with her. We have a cabin in a little town that is very populated on weekends, but not so populated on weekdays. So, on some weekdays, I took her outside, usually after a walk, and had her sit/lay in front of me. I did this where there were things (wood, fence, trees..) to make her feel like she was blocked in, even though she knew she wasn't. She never ran off. Once she wondered a bit, and I made her come back. Still, if she gets out, we are lucky to get her back. 

As for the walking; I also wouldn't count on Tucker behaving just because Bailey does. If I walk Ditto and Daisy together, and Daisy is in a pulling mood, if anything, it makes Ditto behave worse. Last time my arm got *killed* it still hurts quite a bit. That was 2 days ago. 

Just keep working slowly but surly with Tucker. Daisy does a lot better now, if she gets proper exercise. I would keep doing what you are doing, but try to figure out a way to get each dog an individual walk.

Oh, also, I would never take Daisy to a class either. For the exact reason you mentioned.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

chelle said:


> During the work week, my two year-old littermates are crated. I come home at lunch to let them out when the boyfriend has to go to work early (2 days per week), but they are crated plenty long in spite of all this, in my opinion, four days per week.
> 
> Anyway, due to all of that, when I come home at 5PM, the last thing I want to do is crate either of them to take the *other* dog on an outing. I'm not brave enough yet to take them both on an outing. Bailey isn't a problem, but Tucker has never been tested for recall outside of my home. I'm almost ready to try this, but the only place I really have to try it is a HUGE soccer field. (almost too darned big) (I'd likely put him on an insanely long line just to see. I do believe he'd stick right with Bailey, though.)
> 
> ...


The reality is, unless you (and the dogs) are willing to make some small sacrifices right now (ie extra crate time) you may never get to the point you want to get at, which is being able to control both dogs *together*.

So if you have to crate either one a little extra each night, do it. Then you have time to spend with both individually until you can work them up to being able to be walked together. 

Once you can walk them both perfectly seperately, start in your yard and practice walking them together. There are things to iron out like: Both on the left? Or one on the left one on the right? Who will walk outside? (I always put my best dog outside if they are walking on the same side) How to handle turns together, sits, downs, come....it can take a little time to get it right.

Then once you are good in your yard walk back and forth in front of your house, make sure no sniffing, no playing, just walk. Keep a brisk pace and some food to mark when they get it right.

After that you just expand and before you know it you have two walking machine boys who mind you.

Keep working on Tucker's recall and do not hesitate to let Bailey have off-leash time and keep Tucker on leash. Bailey has earned the off-leash privilege and Tucker hasn't simple as that. When you feel that Tucker is ready to try off leash, bring him ALONE first. Long line, treats, toys and praise. Go to the soccer field, let him run out, start walking backwards call him in and play. Make it a fun training session and repeat it over a few weeks time. ALONE.

When he is bang on - then you introduce Bailey into the mix with Tucker still on the long line. Call them both back in, then practice calling one at a time. If they both come even when you only called one, you can still reward both.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

N Smith said:


> The reality is, unless you (and the dogs) are willing to make some small sacrifices right now (ie extra crate time) you may never get to the point you want to get at, which is being able to control both dogs *together*.


I agree with this thought 100%. I think this area is one of the reasons why is is so difficult for the average pet owner to adequately raise two pups together. It takes a lot more time and effort to give each what they need. Not that you, Chelle, can be compared to most people who are raising two pups together! 

It stinks, but they need rock solid basics individually before you can try having them together. 
Sheilah


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I would also imagine that given Tucker's background, it would be of the utmost importance to continue (or start I guess) socializing him with walks off your property. I agree with the couple people below me that it's important to make the sacrifices now so that you can get where you want to be. You could turn it into a positive thing for the other dog that gets left behind as well. They get an extra yummy kong or treat and a break from their crazy brother


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

you should look into a gentle leader! i cant walk both mine together because ill fall over but if that gentle leader is on its like a miracle. they walk sooo slow lol, its been the best thing in my life because i love walking them both


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, everyone -- what a ton of great ideas. It gets me psyched to move ahead. We've been in this holding pattern and it is time to change it up. I just want a solid gameplan, and I'll get a good one going from all of this.



llombardo said:


> Its funny you say he did this, my boss just got a puppy and the older dog did the same thing around the puppy's crate. Why do you think he tore up the carpet around the crate? I would think because they want to play, but in the situation I mentioned the older dog tries staying away from the puppy and ignores her


Bailey has *always* wanted the Shiba's attention. He wants so much to play with her. She isn't often all that receptive. Every once in awhile... often enough to make him keep trying. Dang girl is leading him on. 



ParkersPopLou said:


> IM IN EXACTLY THE SAME BOAT THERE!!!:wild::wild:
> 
> Ive actually been looking for a member that had my situation with a wild, crazy but loveable Shiba Inu and a GSD as well!:wild:.........
> 
> .......anyways sorry for the long reply, but i just got a little excited to see another member with the EXACT SAME SITUATION as me and my dogs. Any questions just send me a message!


They're nutty dogs, aren't they??? Such strong personalities! My Shiba is older, she'll be five in October and she knows what she KNOWS, if you "know" what I mean.  She wouldn't back down to anything - I think the girl would die trying. Yet, she is the most human loving, sweet and affectionate dog I own. She's a snuggler big time. She loves to lay under the blankets with you. She is an absolute dork! She does not understand, or care, that Bailey is nearly 60 lbs, to her 18 lbs. This is lost on her. 

If you have a Shiba pic close by, I'd sure love to see it!!!! :wub: My girl is a sesame. 



N Smith said:


> The reality is, unless you (and the dogs) are willing to make some small sacrifices right now (ie extra crate time) you may never get to the point you want to get at, which is being able to control both dogs *together*.........


Thank you, great post and info. The sacrifices will be worth it. They're only temporary -- the rewards will be permanent. I never imagined I would keep Tucker, but now that it is becoming apparent he is staying, at least for the long forseeable future, it really is time to step up. Thanks for the ideas.



sashadog said:


> I would also imagine that given Tucker's background, it would be of the utmost importance *to continue (or start I guess) socializing him with walks off your property*. I agree with the couple people below me that it's important to make the sacrifices now so that you can get where you want to be. You could turn it into a positive thing for the other dog that gets left behind as well. They get an extra yummy kong or treat and a break from their crazy brother


Yes, this is overdue.  Goes back to feeling guilty for leaving Bailey. Bailey is truly the other pea in my pod. Velcro is probably not a strong enough word for him. That's my fault I suppose, because I've never spent any time other than work or short outings away from him. He will NOT care what I leave in the crate -- if he hears me outside with Tucker, he'll be upset. I may have to just let him get upset, or ask the boyfriend to help. I can do that. I also have a friend that would help me, so I'm going to talk to her tomorrow night when we get together. 

I *think* Tucker will be easy to socialize because he just loves everything. I may eat those words with a spork, though. :laugh: The hard part will be to keep his focus when he does encounter something or someone he wants to say HI! to. He shows his.. "enthusiasm" in a way that would scare people off, for sure. All he really wants to do is lick them to death, but many people wouldn't see it as that!!!!!


Thanks everyone, I'll update on our progress. We're going to start this weekend with at least some small steps.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

chelle said:


> Yes, this is overdue.  Goes back to feeling guilty for leaving Bailey. Bailey is truly the other pea in my pod. Velcro is probably not a strong enough word for him. That's my fault I suppose, because I've never spent any time other than work or short outings away from him. He will NOT care what I leave in the crate -- if he hears me outside with Tucker, he'll be upset. I may have to just let him get upset, or ask the boyfriend to help. I can do that. I also have a friend that would help me, so I'm going to talk to her tomorrow night when we get together.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, I'll update on our progress. We're going to start this weekend with at least some small steps.


I totally understand... If i want to do any sort of work with any of my dogs I have to leave the others at home and it is really hard  I do wish now that I had done it more because Sasha, who was the most recent addition, was used to ALWAYS leaving the house when any of the other dogs do. Now when I try and take just one of the other girls or both of them, she throws a royal fit!! I almost feel like I'm working backwards now and wish I would have done it differently to begin with. (One more mental note for future dogs  ) It's also not that she is attached to the other dogs, she's not, she just has mastered the temper tantrum  I wish you the best of luck! You'll be happy when they start to get the drill  Also, have you looked into the gentle leader like mssandslinger suggested? We use one on Sasha depending on what we're doing and it is a really nice tool.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I already had a Gentle Leader, but hadn't used it yet, so I decided to make Bailey the guinea pig and tried it out on him first.

Epic fail. Maybe I had it too loose, but I *hated* it. 

I said to heck with this... and just leashed to his buckle. (I actually had his prong, buckle AND the Gentle leader on him all at once. I am weird.)

I really and honestly worked the "turn around and go the other way when they pull" idea. Over and over. And over. And over. And then another 114 times. His lightbulb went off eventually and we had an actual NICE 1-1/2 mile walk. For the first time ever on a buckle. He wasn't 100%, but it was the best he's ever done and it was enjoyable to me. Hallelujah. We'll keep working on nice walking, but will be doing so on a buckle.

Back home to swap dogs and rigged up Tucker with a buckle and the Gentle Leader. I'm not bothering with the prong with him at this point. (Long story, past history there.) OK NOW I'm LIKING this Gentle Leader quite a lot! Worked beautifully with him.!! He didn't get as long of a walk, he seemed nutty overwhelmed by it. The former "owner" claimed she walked him, I'm now calling bullpuckey on that. 

The focus of the next week is to walk each alone and get to the point Bailey is doing very well on the buckle and Tucker is just as well on the Gentle Leader. At some point, I might work to get Tucker on a buckle to walk as well, but that's not going to happen anytime soon. Maybe never. 

I sure hope to be walking them together in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ShoshanaRVT (Dec 28, 2011)

My absolute favorite way to really exercise the dogs is biking! Here is the device we use to keep it safe THE BIKE-A-BUDDY, Bike with Dog, Dog Exercise, Dog Training, Bicycle dog Leash I highly recommend it. I have used it for more than a year now with the GSD and Doberman. The largest challenge I had was finding a safe tool that placed Boomer's wheels behind and away from the bike's wheels to avoid crashes. It is narrow enough to fit on a sidewalk including the wide wheelies dog, but we are fortunate enough to live on a 30km paved bike trail so we usually use that. The spring really works, even the 85 lb dobie lunging at bunnies feels like a gust of wind at most. I would still recommend a mountain bike for added stability and be a moderately experienced cyclist. There is no (un)"safety-release" in case of a crash (what is safe about your dog being suddenly released into traffic?) like the Springer has. I actually had my first wipe-out last night and was the only one injured with just a scrape. The (slightly dumb:crazy Doberman decided that going downhill at 24km/hour was a good time to PLANT HIS FEET DOWN SO HE COULD PEE *facepalm* My falling over did not affect the dogs: wheelie dog did not tip, and the dobie's pee was not interrupted. 

Just build up speed and distance VERY slowly to avoid injury (speedometers are handy). We started at an average speed of about 8km/hour for 30 minutes, and now we're at about 15km/hour for up to 2 hours, but it's also November. 

I use it on days I'm at work for 11 or more hours, lazy, injured or sick. We also live in an apartment, so the key to happiness is tired dogs.


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

My pup absolutely loves tetherball. It is a great way to wear her out. 




I second the gentle leader too. Those collars are wonderful.


----------

